

SQL to Couchbase N1QL translator - slynux
http://www.querycouchbase.com/

======
pokstad
Is N1QL the successor to UNQL?

~~~
Gys
In a way it seems like it.

UNQL was an initiative in 2011 from Couchbase and Sqlite but it never came to
an implementation. [http://www.couchbase.com/press-releases/unql-query-
language](http://www.couchbase.com/press-releases/unql-query-language)

N1QL targets the same problem. From the website: N1QL is the first query
language to leverage the complete flexibility of JSON with the full power of
SQL. Created for use with Couchbase Server, N1QL provides a common query
language and JSON-based data model for distributed document-oriented
databases.

